# Hybrid striper report



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Hybrid striper are on fire at the 121 cut on the Colony side of Lake Lewisville on 5" storm wildeyes, shad color. Also diamond shaped prism slabs. Fish are averaging 4 to 6 lbs. Great on the halfshell, and full of fight.


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks for the info


----------



## fishchess (Aug 16, 2006)

How is the fishing in Lake Lewisville lately? We will be there Saturday and will try to catch some hybrids. What are they hitting? Any advice would be much appreciated for this saltwater fisherman. Thanks,

Fishchess


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up. I havent started my boat motor in about 2 Months.
Hopefully they are biting also in Braunig Lake here in San Antonio. 
I have caught them on the bottom using cut Perch or Tilapia and Chicken liver.
I was told by a friend of mine that they feed them chicken liver at the place where they grow them..

I dont know if its true but a guide that fishes for stripers told me that a Hybrid fights alot harder than a Striper. Would you guys know if its true or not???

Fonz,


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Pound for pound they are HARD to beat. As far as Lewisville my report is getting old. The fish do move a lot. Check Deadman's hump(to the north and a little east of the old Lake Dallas dam cut, the 121 cut, twin poles area and the gravel pits. If you are new to the lake, just look for concentrations of boats, they are on fish. Do not run the big motor up too close to these groups, troll in. Have a rod rigged with a slab and a rod rigged with a small silver spoon/rattletrap or while in line spinner. If the fish come up throw anything but the slab. If they are deep, let the slab to the bottom and flutter it there. You should catch fish. Vary the slab action until you find what tey want. Watch others to see what they are doing. Hope you hang a big un'.


----------



## fishchess (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for your advice, Fuggettaboutit! I have rattletraps and silver spoons but what are slabs? Do they have them at Academy?

Thanks for your help,

Fishchess


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Slabs are heavy jigging type spoons. They are made of lead, then powder painted and oven cured. I use one as my avatar since I make my own. Academy should have one similar. Usually, one side is fairly flat, and the other side is wedge shaped. Position your boat to cast on top of a slope, and work it back down the slope. Pick up your rod, then stop picking up and wait for the slab to flutter back down to the bottom. It is worked similar to the way a black bass fisherman works a plastic worm. Fish usually hit as it flutters down. Slabs can also be jigged straight down below the boat. Some days fish want the slab picked up higher than other days. Experiment around until you find what they want.


----------



## fishchess (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks, your slab/avatar look pretty nice.

Fishchess


----------



## fuzzbuzzeng (Jun 20, 2006)

Activescrape, what is this dish, striper on the halfshell ? Ive had oysters on the
halfshell, how do you prepare striper on the halfshell?


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

Just fillet them and leave the scales on. 
just like redfish on the halfshell.

easy way to cook them...


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Fonz is right. I just fillet them and leave the skin/scales on. Wash and clean it real good. Then put melted butter(make sure it's real butter) an the meat side. Then sprinkle liberally with blackened rerdfish seasoning. Any good cajun seasoning that you like would work here. Put them on a meduim hot grill, skin side down and close the lid. Check every few minutes. Take them off just as soon as they will flake at the thickest point, don't overcook. They are awesome this way. We serve with roasted corn, asparagus and fresh pineapple. Of course, sides are whatever you like.


fonz said:


> Just fillet them and leave the scales on.
> just like redfish on the halfshell.
> 
> easy way to cook them...


----------



## fishchess (Aug 16, 2006)

Fish Saturday morning humps in the main Lake Lewisville with charteuse slabs. Caught 30 plus white bass and lost the sole hybrid by the boat. Thanks to all you 2coolers for your advice and help. Cooked nine Saturday night. You cannot beat fresh fish!!

Fishchess


----------

